# [Regular Season Game 48] Houston Rockets vs. Golden State Warriors



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(28-19)/(15-32)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, January 31, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Ellis / Crawford / Jackson / Turiaf / Biedrins*


_*Preview*_


> The presence of the Houston Rockets' three stars couldn't keep them from another bitter defeat.
> 
> But to keep from matching their longest skid this season, the Rockets must add to the Golden State Warriors' season-long road struggles.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We must do not underestimate any team, if we did we lose.
Lets start another win streak!:worthy:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

T-Mac out tonight


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC & Ron better not come back in together.
They have to come in one at a time with atleast 2 weeks between them.

There was no chemistry at all when they returned better to ease them in.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, Wafer to start. Something is going to be good.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We're not capitalizing on Yao being fronted enough. He can seriously contest nearly every rebound when he is being fronted if we take the right shots. 

One time when Biedrins was fronting Yao, Scola went to the basket and Yao had Biedrins boxed out ready for the offensive board. However, instead of throwing it up, Scola spun and faked and took too long, so Yao was forced to leave the paint. 

When Yao is being fronted, they only need to take the shot and he is big enough to grab the rebound.

We could also make the post pass when he is being fronted by swinging it to the middle. This is usually where Scola is; however Scola for some reason never seems to want to make the post pass. Maybe it's because before joining the Rockets he'd never been in a situation where he was the one making the pass -- he's too used to receiving it.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't know what we're doing repeatedly giving Artest and Scola isolations when Yao is on the floor with Turiaf playing behind him with 4 fouls and Biedrins with 5.

We look terrible on both ends of the floor. Artest plays defense for 5 minutes a game. We look much better surrounding Yao with shooters who can't defend but at least play unselfishly and hard. We're not going anywhere this season.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

What the **** is this? We just passed up three straight open threes?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We have had a lot turnovers tonight.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Better defense today.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Much better D. Add to that some shots started to fall. Guys were making layups. Artest hit a lot of tough shots. We need some to drop from time to time. For once we were making the tough shots instead of the opponent.

Need to see better FT shooting though.

I can't remember the last time we extended the lead in the 4th.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Ron is on fire.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Landry shot a 3 and is 100% from behind the line. Yao loves it.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rockets plays so much better without T-mac.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Landry For Threeee?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes, we win.:clap2:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Artest made shots, but it's not good for us when he plays like this. He forced things far too much. More often than not those shots won't fall. It kills movement and consequently limits chances at easy baskets.

The refs don't allow Yao to play D. It seems worse than usual this season. Guys just run into him and he gets called for a foul.

For a strong guy, it's weird how poor a post defender Landry is while somehow being an effective defender against face-up opponents.

And it's great to see Brooks play with some confidence again. He still doesn't look like he's getting as much lift on his threes, but at least he was aggressive.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The defense and offense in the 4th was a nice change up.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Dam I missed the game. Who did good?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Dam I missed the game. Who did good?


Brooks and Yao were great. Artest was somewhat the same **** but his shots fell. Of course it's the Warriors where every team scores 20 above their average so I'm not taking too much stock into it.

However the defense was great in the 2nd half and we started to contest jumpshots and prevent penetration.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Brooks and Yao were great. Artest was somewhat the same **** but his shots fell. Of course it's the Warriors where every team scores 20 above their average so I'm not taking too much stock into it.
> 
> However the defense was great in the 2nd half and we started to contest jumpshots and prevent penetration.


Great to hear Brooks is doing well but what about Rafer? I havent heard anything about him and I heard Landry made a 3. Any videos?


----------

